# Finally in IL



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

first afternoon sit


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

where at in Illinois?


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

IM4MOPAR said:


> where at in Illinois?




Madison and jersey county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck on your stay...kill a gooden!!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Second day, first morning sit...had a young buck right at daybreak cruising around while I was still on the ground trying to get up on my stacking sticks, he left, then a had doe and two yearlings slide in on me and bedded down about 35 yards in front of me, they have me pinned down can’t do anything, been here since 8:15,,wondering how long I’m gonna be pinned down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

My right hip is starting to cramp, why don’t these deer close their damn eyes and go to sleep, been here over an hour, just go to sleep already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope ya did not just hunt 2 days.We need some more.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

No sir I’m still at it, been little slow. This eve was entertaining, had little bucks running around chasing yearlings. Seen one decent body 8pt about 275yards down the field checking the field for does. I’ll try and post up some trail cam pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Now get em son!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Raining this morning so I slept in, gonna go do laundry, rain supposed to move out around 1-2 o’clock then I’ll get back after it, all I need is to see one of these guys, hopefully within range and then not completely f it all up.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice deer! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

27 degrees this morning,blue sky, light wind,gonna be pretty. I’m sitting just inside the woods edge along side the crp. Already had two coyotes come out of the grass and hit my trail where I walked in, they took off, hope mr big doesn’t do the same thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks pretty! Hope you get it done!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Had a little 6pt come under me, I videoed him but it won’t load says error due to network, he’s bedded down 40 yards from me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Exciting morning,,seen the 2 yotes at day break, then after they left a young 6pt came in and bedded up 40 yards away, he stayed about 30 minutes and left. Had 5 deer come in behind me, does and yearlings, I was gonna try and get a shot on one of them when the 6pt came out of nowhere like a freaking ninja and had them running all over like rabbits, I was swinging around in every direction trying to get a shot, then they stopped directly under me and one big doe looks up at me, busted, they all leave. I settled back down laughing at myself about the whole episode that took place then heard something behind me, it was a pretty good buck, he came in checking all the smells out and heads out pretty quick,I got a quick video of him. Afternoon hunt was a dud. Trying again in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

At least you are there and as long as your trying it aint a total bust.He is on on the way sit as late as ya can in the morning even wait and slip in a little late pack a lunch and ride it out he will come. cant wait to see some picts. Good luck and keep posting. Looks like it might be the only hunting I get this year.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

looks t's gonna warm up over the next couple days after this "wintry mix" comes through tomorrow. I saw a small 8 yesterday, workin' and hunting outside Pana, Il. Shelby, Fayette counties. Good luck, kill a biggun'!!!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Those are some good looking bucks. Hope you get one. Overcast here I'm Missouri this a.m.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Those are some good looking bucks. Hope you get one. Overcast here I'm Missouri this a.m.




Thank you, I hope you stick one over there. Yes sir it’s overcast cool and breezy here. Slow morning so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Tapatalk won’t let me load videos anymore but here is a pic from the video of the buck from yesterday morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Tapatalk won’t let me load videos anymore but here is a pic from the video of the buck from yesterday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that sucks Tapatalk won't post videos anymore, gotta YouTube it. Pile one up!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Been pretty slow where I’m at, nothing to report but warm weather rain and wind. Rained last night temps have dropped but still windy. Now everything is soaked I won’t be able to hear anything walking so I’ll have to stay awake more and stay off the phone and keep an eye out. Hopefully it will pick up, ‘‘tis the season here for boys to be chasing girls, so they say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Be ready,........ it only takes second to make it happen.

Good Luck.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

pics don’t do justice but it is golden yellow as far as I can see, pretty place to sit, just no whitetails to top it off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

How would you process a deer from IL since it is in a state with known CWD? 

I understand that the bones cannot come into FL? 

Just checking because I was wanting to hunt in MI next year.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I found this:

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2013/10/08/floridians-hunting-deer-state-need-aware-cwd-laws/

Just don't want anybody to get in trouble.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful place to observe. It will happen!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

That’s what I was told that the meat had to be de boned and the brains had to be out of the head if you were bringing it home to be mounted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Taxidermist I had used up here just had on his site where he was cleaning two bucks for guys that were from Tennessee so they could take them home to be mounted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I was 250yards around the corner from him this morning. Damn chess match


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

this is where he was this morning, I had a stand over here but chose to sit the wrong one this morning. He will probably go by the other one now that I’m here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info AND all of the great pics. 
Hang in there, looks like he's hunting for you!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope the deal gets sealed brother!!!! Purty stretch of woods!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Cold this morning, clear skies, sw breeze, feelin good. Seen one of my shooters yesterday afternoon about 300 yards away cruising, had a 7pt come in behind me and bed up til dark, hope to see activity today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Seen one little buck by himself this morning, kinda slow. Took some time to move a lock on stand, only took a hammer, flat head screw driver, and flat bar to chisel the feet out of the tree.ugh, figured I’d leave that spot alone for a day after that ordeal. But it’s a purty afternoon, just need ole split toe to come on by.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Well it’s 22 degrees feels like 16 where I’m at, absolute BS, I didn’t pack arctic clothing with me, thought about staying in bed and hunting the afternoon but I’m not smart enough for that I’m sitting outside a Hardee’s waiting on it to open to get some biscuits and gravy in my belly then be in the stand having to make a biscuit and gravy deposit later. Well I hope the effort is at least rewarded with a sighting of deer, we’ll see..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

See if you can p/u some merino wool under layers locally.

If you can get some of the adhesive body warmers and stick them on your lower back near your kidneys it will help a good bit.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Emerald Ghost said:


> See if you can p/u some merino wool under layers locally.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get some of the adhesive body warmers and stick them on your lower back near your kidneys it will help a good bit.




I’ll have to try that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Stepson called last night, he stuck a monster over in Missouri, said it was with a doe, they both were bedded down together, tells me some of these deer are on lock down already. when they stood up he shot, well he’s been doing the video thing trying to get that going. That’s handy to have when you shoot something, you can go back and look at the footage.So this time he had his wife in the stand and she was doing the videoing for him, she got the impact of the shot but when the deer ran she followed the doe on video, so when he looked back at the video he wasn’t to happy. He said the impact looked like there was about 8 inches of penetration, so he looked around right at dark and found nothing. He’s only on 11 acres, I told him to back out and look today, it probably got one lung and he didn’t need to wander around when there was no blood or arrow to go off of. Told him the weather was in his favor, dropping down in the 20s no rain or anything, clear skies, best to look today and not push him during the night, hopefully the deer is a pop cycle this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He have any luck finding him?


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

MrFish said:


> He have any luck finding him?




Naw, him and his buddy looked for a few hours, said they found nothing, he’s pretty sick, says he keeps looking at video impact shot, might be mostly shoulder shot. It might live.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

31 degrees this morning not arctic cold like yesterday morning, the hoot owls are hootin early this morning and I hope it’s true what somebody was saying, the deer should be on there feet. Fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

im in the same tree I was in last year, my son came up last season and hunted with me for a week and hunted out of this same climber and same tree, he had a big buck at 20 yards watching him and busted him, he says he doesn’t know how it slipped in on him Iike it did. I see now, his ass was up here carving his and his girlfriends initials into the tree. Crazy what that stuff does to the male species.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Arrow has finally been launched, he’s not a bigun but I’ve been here since oct27 and this one gave me the opportunity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD ! 
Lets hear it when you get caught up.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hoot owls - worldwide - get em every time!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Well it feels like a long time coming, been at it every day for 21 days straight. Finally quit updating cause there was nothing to update, it has been slow where I’m at. Day after day of not even seeing a deer wears on a guy, I was about ready to stop leasing the property. Buddy of mine says in other places the deer were chasing like crazy. I was ready to throw in the towel and head home a while back. But today was the last day for bow season for me cause gun season starts tomorrow and I was heading back home after this weekend. So this morning was 24 degrees and clear, beautiful morning, so I figured I’m gonna rattle and make all kinda noise this morning and see what happens. First rattling sequence, nothing happened, I figured yep here we go, waited about 45 minutes rattled again, had a little 6pt come investigating. He left and I waited 45 minutes and hit it again, in comes a small 8pt, i laughed and said I wonder if the 3rd time is the charm, waited 45 minutes and hit it again, about 20 minutes go by and I see movement about 100 yards away, this buck was rubbing a tree, I say oh yeah that’s a better buck. The wind was in my favor, blowing from him to me, low and behold another buck came in downwind and was blowing at me, this really got this bucks attention, here he comes on the same path as the other 2 came down earlier, he gets 33 yards and I let it fly, he takes off running up hill, and these are serious hills,small mountains, I’m rooting for him to get to the top, he doesn’t make it, he starts staggering and then tumbled all the way down the mountain into the creek bottom, I said damn I have a job ahead of me. I go to the truck and get my 4wheeler, it doesn’t want to run, bad gas or ethanol problems. Finally get it going and drive into woods and put the wheeler against a tree and drag winch line out to the max, get more rope to reach down the hill to the deer. The old man that owns the property is with me, He wants to help so I have him just sit on the 4wheeler and operate the winch, then the 4wheeler dies, and wouldn’t come back on. I’m gonna just skip the whole day of bs, to much to type. Ended up getting as much rope and string and extension cord to run from the edge of the field into the woods and down the mountain and had the old man pull the deer out of the woods with his tractor, and after all day goes by the damn 4wheeler finally cranks up while being towed back to the house. Well this weekend is the firearm weekend so I have a gun tag and gonna try again. The place I’m hunting for gun season is flat thank goodness, so we will see what happens. This buck might not be one of the Illinois giants but he’s bigger, body wise, than the pics give credit. After hunting this long he’s a goodun for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh I forgot, I was so desperate to do anything to change my luck I shaved my beard off 2 days ago, guess it worked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Outstanding !!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Oh I forgot, I was so desperate to do anything to change my luck I shaved my beard off 2 days ago, guess it worked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, maybe thats my problem, oh well guess i ain't gonna see crap.


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesome. Congrats! That is pure dedication.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

proud for ya, long uneventful can wear you down, over here in E. Central Il. , they have been chasing, seen some very nice ones always while I was working. Gun season starts tomorrow, probably won't see quite a few of them again, lol


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations for sticking it out and being rewarded with a good deer.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome! Great job hanging in there! Good buck Sir, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

stayed in to clean the head, weather is bad here, got one more day of gun season left, try again tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

The party is over here, packing everything up and heading home tomorrow, start hunting at the club day after thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like you might miss 3-4 days in the woods. We might better get you signed up for some counseling.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

